# Who's going Ground Control?



## TheOutlawConnor (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone going ground control?

This is my first time going 

If your going what weight category do you fall in?


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

competing mate? I watched some of the matchs at the body expo ground control, very good moves. would be up for this for sure.


----------



## TheOutlawConnor (Mar 13, 2011)

yeah mate 

My chances of winning are zero, but it will be a good experience


----------



## zoolander81 (Jul 31, 2011)

i did the body expo, in birmingham, i competed in the gi, id recommend ground control really good event,


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

The last ground controll was my first grappling tourney. i came 2nd in the mens u62kg category beginners. its a really good tournament the travel to Manchester is just to long for me to do again.


----------

